# Low voltage and marine regulations (ABYC/CEC/NEC)



## David C (May 19, 2015)

After a few years of apprenticeship and a nice variety of jobsites in the trade, I ended up with a 40' cruiser on the west coast and started learning and gaining expertise in the low voltage and marine electrical fields. It's quite interesting to see how critical proper termination and connections are to the performance of the systems, on low dc voltages (mostly 12v systems) and even on 120 AC systems since they are often loaded to full capacity and beyond what would be considered safe. Also corrosion and galvanic reactions, as well as vibrations, there's a lot to be learned in order to do "regular" AC on a boat and it's quite ridiculous how some manufacturers are clueless about it, despite having electrical engineers design the whole thing. Since I enjoy doing service work and troubleshooting, I find myself comfortable doing such work and making sure it's done right. Perfect trade for the meticulous and perfectionist side of me, as long as the client can afford it. It's no shipyard or commercial boats, etc but there's a lot to be done in the pleasure craft market since it goes up to 70ft~80ft motor yatch, but mostly is in the 25ft to 50ft range. Lots of electromechanics probably end up on those cargo ships too.



Has anyone converted from traditional electrician trade to marine around here ? I know ABYC does certification and training for electrical systems, but since that's not a government organization it's doesn't really allow you to mess with AC stuff anyway. Their codebook is handy tho, but I do see a lot of micmac stuff from the factory on big name boats that would totally not pass the NEC/CEC, especially regarding insulation of exposed energized components, ground fault and bonding, keeping AC/DC wiring bundle separated, clearly marking AC components from DC, etc. I believe there's a lot of good to be done from having experienced journeyman and new electricians with a good understanding of electrical safety and hazards as well as an interest for crafting durable and highly efficient systems to get into the marine electrical trade. In most cases so far I found that you're mixing the fun of commercial with the simplicity of residential at industrial quality levels.



Especially when people are trying to run two heaters, water heater, fridge and microwave on a 120v/30a service because they don't have a clue about electrical limitations when you're not on land.



Also lots of solar and charging systems installations, which can generate a lot of loss trough heat because of the high amperage and continuous duty, plus voltage drop at 12v.



Perhaps some of you have good stories to tell about that, coz you know, it worked just fine before.



:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Motorhomes are the same way. Factory slaps together a bunch of stuff and off it goes t the dealer. 

Aviation is the exception. That's one industry where they get it right.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I didn't mentioned motorhomes on purpose, because to me you still use standard residential equipment, which can hardly be fitted in a marine environment for the most part. Although I had a few jobs on that, especially regarding running power to those motorhomes, sometimes you wonder how much common sense people have when you see 3 extensions cords with adapters plugs plus 3 different lengths and sizes of ACWU with exposed taped joints in the mud and the guy says the breaker keep tripping every time he turns on the microwave, and there's 200ft of forest between both.

Aviation, when you have to keep it light, it sure helps to make it right. It's actually intimidating to look at all the work that goes into wiring a plane if you're not in that field. But you should see all the requirement for getting a boat approved for charter, even just to take a few people out on the lake.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

I used to do marine/ low voltage when i was stationed in San Diego and aside from proper crimping I used to tin the cables, crimp and solder the terminals (This prevented a lot of corrosion from the salt air)


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

David C said:


> .
> 
> Aviation, when you have to keep it light, it sure helps to make it right. It's actually intimidating to look at all the work that goes into wiring a plane if you're not in that field. But you should see all the requirement for getting a boat approved for charter, even just to take a few people out on the lake.



i can believe it!
having wired in a few gun and missile mounts and their fire control computer 
systems I can say the same
navy here!


----------

